# A OUTDOOR STORAGE SHED FOR MY BBQ GRILL



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*

*The reason*
My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.

*Construction details*
The shed isn't too different from any other building and a frame could just be knocked together with a hammer and nails, but what's the fun in that? So looking for a way to stay in my shop and have some fun (it's been raining every day anyway) I decided to do the side frames with mortise and tenon joinery and pinned joints. I know this is way overkill, but I had a lot of fun hand chopping the 12 mortises and I was real pleased that they were the most accurate ones I've ever done!

I did the tenon shoulders on my tablesaw to ensure nice 90 degree cuts, and then I cut off the cheeks and edges with my bandsaw. The glue-up went like a dream on my new big bench. Picture below shows dry assembly of the first side and you can see some of the tenon cuts in the background for use in the 2nd side and a couple of the mortise cuts also on the bench.










I also pinned the tenons in place *A point about pinned tenons. They are used to draw the tenon shoulders tight to the mortised piece and they are used primarily in lieu of clamps. This is done by slightly offsetting the pin holes in the mortise slightly off-senter to the pin holes in the mortise piece. This is especially helpful if the joint can't be clamped, but if it can be clamped you can glue-up the joints, clamp them, and then drill the pin holes without any offset then glue the pins in which will allow you to remove the clamps right away before the glue dries. This is especially helpful if you don't have a lot of clamps or if they are too unwieldly*

The next photo shows the two sides finished. Weather permitting I plan to do a test fitting into the space for the shed tomorrow and to make sure that the grill is a good fit before installing the boards that bind the ends together.










This was actually meant to be posted yesterday, but I'm having some issues with my photo gallery on my MAC.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


From where I'm sitting, it sounds like you are enjoying the shop time more than the build. The joinery should prove to be a interesting looking shed. So far so good. Stretch it out as long as you can.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


I agree with you Mike. 
Hammer and nails would do ok but being a craftsman like you are gives you a wider choice in the construction methods. Your joinery method will make for a sturdy shed and after you complete the work you will have the good feeling of knowing it was built a much better way. Hope to see more pictures when it's complete!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Nice, I like it.

And I agree with your choice of technique. It is hard for me to even think of hammer and nail type construction for these framing members. I think you chose well, but don't try to do it professionally.

Steve


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


OK I am off to read up all about *Pinned Tenon Joints* then will come back.
Wait till you see me three legged miter joint project!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Ok I am back, 
Well that didnt take long..
did you mean pegged? or possibly wedged, 
I will look closer at your pictures.

Looking looking looking and reading as well, .....now I get it!, .......I think

Maybe I shall just wait untill the shed has been finished !

This is going to be one interesting Blog!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


I love it! That is doing it your best way and overkill is not a factor when you are enjoying the work

nice going , my friend!!................cheers, Jim


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Mike,
I think your "SHED" will be a great conversation piece at your cook-outs.
Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


*Thanks for the kind words guys.* This shed isn't meant to be a showcase for my woodworking skills, but it is about enjoying the work as you have guessed. A nailed timber frame would be just as good and it gets covered with siding anyway, but I try to use every opportunity to maintain the few modest hand skills I possess. I also like it when there is a challenge involved. In this case the challenge is to come up with a front door/cover that will look attractive, but let the rain water run off thoroughly without sitting in any seams and rotting it away. We get a lot rain here so that is an important feature. I haven't got a clue yet as that part of the design. It will have to be finalized when the rest is finished.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Mike, very happy to read the story of the construction of the shed. This took me back about 30 years when I had constructed a stand for a big fish tank. I thoroughly enjoyed doing mortise and tenon joints pinning them as I did not have a big clamp. I had no access to table saw and band saw and thus my skill was tested. 
As usual your narration of the project paying attention to finer details is remarkable. When completed it is going to be a wonderful gift to your wife.

Sharad


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


mike, thank you so much for the great email you sent, i will respond very shortly, i really like this idea and i think its great your doing this like a large custom box, great joinery and so fun to do, i know your wife will be happy with the end results, keep at it my friend, and i know there are more costs to this then just the wood…....bob


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


It'll be a 1st class shed for your big gas grill.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Hope you don't mind me flipping your photo Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Not at all Tony, but those photos shouldn't even be there. I just took them to experiment. I've been having an issue with posting my Iphone photos in LJ. It keeps turning my correctly oriented photos on their side. The only fix I've found that works so far is to resize my photos before I post them. This has happened recently after Apple made some major changes to their photo app. A real pita.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Hi Mike. I didn't think you wanted those photos here. But what do I know? LOL! 
Maybe this might help you….










When I shoot photos holding the phone shown below they post the way I want them to face. Hope it works for you!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *CONSTRUCTING THE SIDES*
> 
> *The reason*
> My wife doesn't like storing our big gas grill in our garden shed because it takes too much space (and she keeps buying more outdoor furniture to store in it over the winter). My solution to keep her sweet is to build a small shed to house the grill year around in the area on our terrace where we use it.
> ...


Thanks very much Tony that is a great help. It's too bad though as I think it is a silly limitation, but at least now I won't be using hours just to get a simple blog posted. I wish my photos were still going through iPhoto. I don't like the new photo app.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sizing the Shed*

You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.

*Test Fitting*
With the sides completed I wanted to make sure the actual pieces will actually accommodate my gas grill and also fit the space reserved for it. I plan to cover the sides with the same siding panelling on the house, so it was important to leave some space for the thickness of that panelling on the shed sides in the rather confined space where the shed will be located as shown below. The space between our rain gutter pipe and our washroom window turned out to be just big enough to accommodate the shed. Whew!




























Preparing the Stretchers (connecting pieces)
The farm is constructed with what you would call 2X4's in the States, but which are actually 1-3/8" thick and 3" wide. The stretchers on the back will be the same dimensions while the top stretchers are the 2X4's with half the thickness. I resawed the 2X4's in half for those pieces.

After cutting all the stretchers I marked them for drilling the screw holes for fastening to the end frames, as shown below

This blog is probably pretty boring, but I was out of the loop so long that you can just consider it a sign of life.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Mike. That's a fine little shed you are building.
....... maybe a summer camp out spot for a grandkid ….


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mike! It's coming along nicely! I have had a few of those "Whew" moments my self at times. Glad it fit between the pipe and window the way you needed it to fit. I bet that put a smile on your face when you made that discovery!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Even at this stage it is looking so nice.

Sharad


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


its looking pretty good mike, i cant wait to see the finished shed, maybe the ceiling should have some cool cooper panels within it and some marquetry on the front doors, maybe a whole chicken in a rotisserie mode , if your going to all the trouble of this nice shed for the grill, it should have all of your skills displayed, so how about some carved figures that sit within a open box , so when you swing the doors open to grill, you see these carved figures standing at a small grill that you can make, hey you might as well go all the way with this….and no charge for the ideas….LOL…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Let's see…...you are tailoring the coat for a perfect fit, and I assume that makes the plastic cover the…........underwear or a smock. No, it would have to be underwear because otherwise Mr. Weber would be going about sans underwear, and you and I are too old and stodgy for that.

But then again, perhaps you are making a beach house for Mr. Weber, and he is just wearing his bathing suit?

I have another member of the Weber family that has taken up housekeeping on my front porch. Perhaps they could be pen pals…........?

I don't know, this is way to complicated for me on a Sunday morning before I have sufficiently reduced the concentration of blood in my caffeine stream.

I will try to understand this again later when I can open up my eyes sufficiently to really see what is going on….........

slurp, slurp…......


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


i can smell the Java all the way down here….use a napkin along with those slurps jim…lol…my eyes are fully open and yes this is going to be the taj mahal of grill covers….ive given my 2 cents on more improvements….


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Mike. Interesting hammer . . . Looks identical to one my dad had from England, and he always referred to it as a "floor layer's" hammer. First time I've seen another one like it.
Waiting for the next update.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Dang, you make 2×4 construction look pretty.
Thanks for the update.

Steve


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


After graduation from college in Wisconsin, very northern Wisonsin, I took a job with an Illinois company that sent movers to fetch my belongings to move them South. This was January of 1969 and there was bout 60"of snow on the ground and drifts that were much higher. The movers asked me "where is your barbecue grill?" I told them I had no idea as it was completely hidden by snow drifts along the sidea of the house. It stayed buried!

Covering and protecting the grill is a good idea!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,

Pretty boring Blog…

Far from boring Blog I must say. and add, anything to do with a BBQ or "Green Egg" is always interesting,
The fitup is a very wise move, Toby and I did that with his transportable bar as soon as the carcass was finished we lifted it out to his Van and did a test load, to ensure all was well!

I also use templates to mark drilling holes so again interesting to see others do the same. A simple procedure avoids odd placed screws and avoids splitting the end timbers.

Materials, are you using Baltic Pine?

Other observations.
Are your decking boards weathered grey or have you painted them?
Out of the loop…. yes it was noted, and you were also missed, resulting in some enquiries being made as to your welfare !!
Speaking of welfare do you know what Jim ( and possibly Grizz) put in their coffee? or was it the result of something pre coffee?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Good progress Mike. You have it fitting nicely!!


----------



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the next post. This is a good idea and looks great so far


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Too many grills are ruined due to lack of care. We also keep ours under cover and clean and it has quite a few years on it. Great idea.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

*Paul* My youngest grandkid is now 16, so I guess I will have to wait for the great grandkids.

*Bob* I appreciate all the enhancements you suggest, but I wouldn't want to draw all the tourists away from the Taj mahal as they need the money more than we do.

*John* I bought that hammer about 50 years ago and I have never found one with better balance since.

*Jim* Yes, you got it (I think).

*Oldnovice* I know a lot about the snow in Wisconsin as I was born there. Here's a picture of me in Superior with my cute nurse girlfriend when I was about 3 or 4 years old (1943-44). I was ready to defend her from the axis forces. Don't be shocked by the age difference. There was a shortage of men on the home front in those days.










*Rob* The deck boards are oiled gray. It is specially formulated deck oil. We put it on with a roller. The roller also has a quick locking feature so that 'rub' the oil in after rolling it on to work it into the wood fibers. The oil has color pigment mixed in. We have been doing it in a very dark brown in the past, but we think the grey looks a lot better and cleaner.

I doubt it's the coffee. Jim and Bob are just funny guys.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Oh Mike what a charmer you are !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


I like your idea Mike. Those covers can be a pain to put on and take off, plus, they don't last very long.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Mike, this is something my wife and I are discussing to do for our patio furniture and grill along side the garage for winter storage to free some room inside. I am following with interest. Keep going.
Not that often do you see kids playing with any type of gun these days. I remember all of us neighborhood kids playing war back when we were young. Glad you were protecting your girlfriend.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


*Rob* I have to admit she left me for a veteran, but I did get my own nurse 22 or so years later and I've still got her after 49 years!










*Roger* Yes, every time I take off the cover the utensils that hang on the ends of the tables come off and fall on the deck. We will put the cover on for winter even though it is stored in the shed (not sure if that helps, but there's no extra cost.

*Dave* We currently store our outdoor furniture in our garden shed and that works very well, but too cramped with the big grill. Now before I buy anything seasonal my first thought is if I have storage space for it.

I have to admit that I'm not too optimistic about using the grill much this summer. Our spring has been the wettest since recording the rain began here and that is really saying something since Western Norway is pretty wet most summers anyway. It's also been very cold and windy. The coldest since 1969. Not complaining though, thinking about all the folks who have lost everything in the tornados and floods in the States this year. I really feel for them.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Yep the photo and 49 years confirms it Oh Mike what a charmer you are ! your wife looks even more attractive.

Sadly I will never get to enjoy the same length of companionship, something to be very proud of Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Yes I am very lucky and an added advantage is that she keeps all my meds sorted out and I even then manage to take the wrong ones sometimes!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


Nice, look fwd to the progress.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


well that would answer the question then, i saw in your local news that they had an old man wandering around the streets not knowing where he lived, so be careful mike, make sure you take the right pills at the right time…LOL…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Sizing the Shed*
> 
> You might be wondering why I am going to all the bother with such a heavy construction. Well, the weather gets pretty hairy here in the Fall and Winter, wet and wild! We are very close to the coast and we our house also sits on the highest point in our town which is about 335ft. above sea level, so we get some pretty high winds and strong storms here. I'm not planning to attach it to the house wall as I want it to be easily moveable when we wash and paint the house walls. Luckily it's sitting in a more or less protected place, but it isn't a good idea to be too optimistic.
> 
> ...


I hope that wan't me Bob!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Stretchers and Siding Panels*

I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.

*Today's work*
I drilled all the screw holes for the boards (I'll call them stretchers) that connect the two sides. I used a bit that drills the hole, countersinks it and leaves a hole for a wood plug. You probably have these or have at least seen them. Combined with plug cutters they are very useful. I am plugging the holes to prevent the screws from rusting in our wet climate. You can see all the stuff including the cut plugs (*photo below*)










I went to our local building suppliers to buy the panelling this morning. They only had the treated kind and it is always stored outdoors (no cover). It was soaking wet as it was raining hard today. I had to cut it up with a handsaw to get it into the car.

It is the worst quality panelling I've ever seen. Of course they always use the worst quality wood to treat, as the punky fast growing wood allows the pressure applied chemicals to get further into the wood. Also tons of knots, but it will be painted and so it shouldn't look too bad. Here I am cutting it to length on my miter saw (*photo below*)










Here I am nailing on the panels. I left about an inch or so on both sides of the uprights so I can put put thin wooden strips there the same thickness as the panelling to cover the cut edges of the panels.

The seams between the panel cut edges and the wooden strips will be covered with trim boards. The advantage is that it will look better from the front when the door is opened and it prevents the front and back cut panel edges from drying out unevenly.

I marked panels to correspond with the height of the panels on the house. Each panel requires only 1 nail on each end as it holds the next panel in place in the open groove and so on. This allows the wood on each side of the board to expand and contract without cracking. (*Photo below*)










First side complete. (*Photo below*)










Inside view of the first side. (*Photo below*)










And lastly and outside view of the completed 2nd side (*Photo below*)










That's it for today. I'm thinking fast, but working slow. I'm thinking about how I want to do the top now.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


What ever you use for the roof it will be a great BBQ shed.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help with the photos Mike. And Happy Belated Birthday to your wife! 
My wife and I are right behind you in total year.. 135 years so far!

Your project is coming along nicely! 
Our Weber is a Genesis 900, introduced in 1980. We bought ours in 1993 and still have it 22 year later. Keeping under cover will make it last a long long time. Here's a photo of our Weber Grill.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony I will pass that along to the wife. Your grill still looks new after 22 years. At our age ours doesn't have to last anywhere near so long. We also have a small Weber charcoal grill which is almost new, so I am thinking of taking it as a gift for my son and his wife when we visit them in Sweden this summer or fall. I like the gas grill because it's not so much clean-up and fooling around with the charcoal. I've had a few of the cheaper type gas grills in the past, but they have those cheap burners that rust so easily.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Nice work, and fun build.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Good progress even if it is slow. I could see number of knots on the board. My good wishes to both of you and wish you happy, healthy and productive future. We are a little ahead of you 155.

Sharad


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, and happy birthday….to you both.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to the Mrs! Looks like you have a good handle on the project Mike. Looks like it should stand the test of a Norwegian winter.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. I still haven't figured out how I want to do the door(s) yet. I'm not fond of metal hinges and latches because everything, even stainless steel rusts outside here. I'm thinking of something that just hooks on and can be lifted off to access the grill. I like working in this way. It makes me feel more creative (or maybe just dumb). Wish me luck!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


I have a grill similar to Woodshaver's. I have the Sears version, so the wood slats are synthetic weather proof things. Back when I bought it Sears would keep the Weber brand, but had extra doodads. It has been through a couple sets of innards, and converted to natural gas. I put wheels to match the big ones on the caster end. That way I can push it through the snow in winter. The three burner arrangement is a winner.

Just cooked a turkey on it this last weekend. Turkey sits on a grid in a pan, and the middle burner is not used. I too keep it covered with a good Weber cover. In rain or the winter I use the grill right next to the door from the house to the deck so I can actually use and check on it while standing in the house.

The grill will probably never die if I can continue to find replacement innards for it…........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


I am beginning to be glad I bought a Weber grill after seeing Tony's and hearing about your's Jim. I am not about to begin grilling in the snow, but maybe I'm missing out on something (the cold?). I would like trying a turkey someday. Leg of lamb is the largest I've grilled and it was very nice. Grilling is only fun for me when the weather is warm and hopefully sunny. Unfortunately there are are not a whole lot of days like that here in most summers, and this year is not looking good so far with temperatures in the low 50's up to now. We have only had a very few good days so far, but no high temperatures yet. I wouldn't mind trying to grill a turkey sometime, but I keep thinking about all the gas consumption. Uncle Scrooge wouldn't approve, as I am not hooked up to natural gas and in fact we don't have any here despite the fact that we sell a a huge amount of it to Europe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Really looking up Mike. That would make a nice looking tool shed too if itwere a bit larger.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Technically, I am using the grill as a convection oven when I do a turkey. But it seems to cook faster and taste better than in the oven. I starting using the grill for turkeys in 1971, and I have never done it any other way since. I have actually grilled turkeys when it was 50 degrees below zero, in Fairbanks. There I just had a charcoal fueled grill. I would set it up in the garage, light the coals, then open the garage door, push out the grill and close the door as fast as I could! I changed to gas when I bought the current grill…........something over 20 years ago.

In any case, nice construction on the shed so far. I too am waiting to see what you will do for a roof. Remember you will have interior walls on that shed that you can hang things on, and you may have room for a shelf or two as well. Reminds me of my first "shop" that I built in Tennessee. It was a free standing slant roof thing with doors on each end to maneuver long pieces of wood. My RAS was the only large power tool that I owned back then.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


*Dave* It's just a little bigger than my shop. Ok, a lie, but it feels like that sometimes. I have a garden shed too, well, maybe more of small building than just a shed, which I also built. We have all our garden tools hanging there plus it houses the lawnmower, power rake and fertilizer spreader. In addition to that, we store all of our outdoor furniture in it during the winter.

*Jim* I have thought about a shelf in the back , but there is pretty ample storage in the grill itself and the side tables have 'thingies' to hang utensils on.

I want to try grilling a turkey, but during the summer if I can find one. Leg of lamb is also really great on the grill in case you haven't tried it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Stretchers and Siding Panels*
> 
> I am back on the job after celebrating my wife's 75th birthday yesterday. We are now slightly over 150 years old combined. We have learned a lot over our lifetimes, but much of it is outdated and we are too tired to use the rest. That's life.
> 
> ...


Coming right along Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Assembling the structure*

*In the shop*
Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.

Next the strips were slightly planed to bring them even with the front and back legs. as shown here with one end in the vise and the other on my deadman which anchors to the bench top. Yes, I am showing off my bench accessories! The boards on the floor will cover the top as a substrate for the shingles and also for the front door, which I plan to build last. (*See Below*)










You can also see that the stretchers which connect the two sides will be sitting in the cut-out spaces provided for them. This keeps the back smooth for the rest of the panelling. (*See Below*)










*Outdoors on the side terrace*
I hauled everything out to assemble it. Here you see the how the stretchers connect the sides on the back. I have used three because it is necessary to add stiffness to the structure since there will be no support at the front except for the a top connector. I also have to add a vertical piece which I forgot so that I can also nail the back panel boards in the center because they are pretty long. 
(*See Below*)










After turning the shed upright I was able to install the top stretchers. The panel boards for the top will be nailed to these. All of the stretchers are screwed on and the wooden plugs glued on top of that to prevent them rusting. (*See Below*)










Now it was time for another test fit with the side panelling installed. Just made it between the roof drain pipe and window molding with no room to spare! Luck or skill? Probably a little bit of both.

You can see that I have added a board across the front which will help support the top panels and give a more substantial appearance to the top. I will be using fairly thin tongue and groove panelling for the top that leaves a nice flat surface for the asphalt shingles and also allows the shingles to be nailed to them.

The panels seams nicely lined up with the ones on the house, but I had to shim the right side a little to compensate for the slight fall of the terrace boards which helps water to run off as it rains, rains, and rains here. If you are tired of droughts and burnt out lawns, this is the place to be!! 
(*See Below*)



















That covers the days work. I didn't really get a lot done, but I did get tired running back and forth from the shop getting this and that. The last thing I did was to put the grill in place. (*See Below*)










Thanks for looking in.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Well done Mike ! Or should that be rare ? Like the whole idea and the execution.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


super looking shed Mike an a very attractive back yard.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


An old boatbuilding expression, "Fits like she grew there".


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


That fits in really well.
Good job Mike.

Steve


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


I am waiting for the grand finale. Looks good so far.

Madts.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Too good to be true for me. I would of missed something and would be adjusting that rain gutter by now. I like what I see and glad your rain is holding off for your outside assembly.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Looking good, Mike! Do you get snow in the winter?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Hello Mike,
Thats a very good result with the panels, you would have been equally pleased to get such a good profile match with the existing house panels and then the added bonus to have a perfect alignment of the open groove or seams.

No doubt upon finishing as Paul posted "it looks part of the house already", it certainly will be!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Thanks guys.

I know this isn't a very interesting project, but it gives me a chance to gab a little and to social with like minded friends.

I said I would be covering the back, but I've decided to drop that as I won't have room to put a molding on the corners in the back due to lack of space. Also the grill will be covered in the foul weather months (12 months a year here?).

So after food shopping today I am hoping to get the roof panels on and also the shingles if I don't run out of energy like I did yesterday. I haven't used those asphalt shingles before, but I have a nice brochure that shows how to put them on. Not sure how that will go.

*Racer Glen* Rare sounds about right to me.

*Paul and Steve* I knew it would be a close fit, but not quite that close. However, I think the drain pipe and window molding will help keep it in place when the storms come. I think I will put a couple of screws through one of the back stretchers into the house wall just to make sure.

*Dave* It's supposed to rain after 6pm this evening, so I'm hoping to have the roof done by then.

*Jim* Yes, we often get a lot of snow, but strangely enough we had almost none this last winter and never anything like you get in the Great Lakes region. However, the winters here can be pretty nasty even without the snow. You should see the kind of weather the kids have soccer practice in. Icy, wet, cold and very windy. We get a lot of wind here even in the summer. I love it though as we have fantastic clean clear air all the time. It's like HD nature.

*Rob* The match is good, but the panels on the house are 25 years old and probably have shrunk a little, so we'll see how good it really is when I paint the shed. It's a little hard to see right now.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


its really looking good mike, you have made a strong unit there for the grill to sit inn, it would almost be nice if you could cook with the grill right in place, maybe get some kind of chimney on top, but maybe to much to add to the project…maybe have a celebration party for the new grill house…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


*Bob* Thanks. I think the instructions say the grill has to be at least 36" away from combustible materials in use and nothing above it either. I'll try to do something fancy with the door to keep you happy, lol.

I did get the panelling on the top today, but I got tired and quit early to enjoy the sunny weather. The weather forecast called for rain at 6pm and it started raining at 6.10. Can't trust those forecasts! I had to cover the top with a tarp. I still have some moldings and trim to do before the dreaded job of putting on the roofing shingles. So one or two more sessions for that and then I can start on that fancy door. I'm really worried about those shingles. I hope I don't screw it up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Looks like it belongs there. Nice work Mike.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Looks great Mike!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


A super nice bbq shed.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the structure*
> 
> *In the shop*
> Today I first nailed woodstrips from the top to bottom on the front and back legs. These are thin strips used to cover the cut ends of the panel boards and act as a platform for nailing on the corner trim later.
> ...


Thanks Bob, Phillip and Roger. I just hope we get good enough weather to enjoy some grilling this summer. It's been really cold so far. Today was sunny, but only 52 F with strong winds. This is the coldest summer so far since 1969 and the wettest in living memory or maybe vice-versa, I can't remember which. We have been sitting out on the terrace today all bundled up to to some sun while it is here.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*The Roof*

*Laying the Shingles*
Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.

I haven't put on any aphalt shingles before. The info that came with them said to use a special knife to trim them with. This is a knife that has a curved blade that forms a hook. I wasn't able to find such a knife at the store so I just used a regular utility knife. This made the job a lot harder and I suggest that if you use this type of shingle that you will be very glad to have a hooked knife. Anyway, I stayed at it and got the job done ok. Another thing that is essential in my opinion is to have a good roofing glue cartridge to stick any shingles where the adhesive they contain doesn't stick very well. I did use it.

Usually the last row at the top edge of a normal roof has a square shingle (several on one length) which goes over the top to the other side of a regular roof. In my case the roof is a lean-to which ends abruptly at it's peak, so instead of the square shingles I had enough of the triangle shaped shingles I had trimmed off the sides to cover the bare spots left on the next to the last row at the top and glued them in. This gave a consistent pattern all the way to the top and I'm pretty happy with it. (*See Below*)



















My local building supplier had only black shingles, which I bought, but I later found the red ones at another store that match my roof tile colors, so I bought those and returned the black ones.

*Work yet to be done*
Now I just have to build the front doors, install the hinges and bolt lock and nail on the trim. A professional carpenter could probably build this thing is in a day or two, but I am going at in my usual pace.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


you know mike
thru-out life
i have pondered
what a retired american merchant seaman
would do about his bbq in norway
to protect it from the elements

you have put that to rest finally for me
in a new way i never imagined
i can go on now to other perplexing questions

who's on first
where's my shoes
is stephen hawkings right
is reba looking for me

medium for me please

enjoy your summer


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Hi David, good to hear from you! I'm not an ex merchant seaman, just served a 4 year stretch in the U.S. Navy in my youth on a fleet freight ship (the difference mainly being the monthly wage). I am glad that you can now rest easy having learned about my BBQ shed project. I'm sure it has been maybe too exciting for some, but I'm sure you know I like living on the edge pushing the envelope with these extreme projects. My idea for this project came from the notion tools you don't know how to use should be well hidden. You have a good summer too.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Coming along just fine Mike 
A couple of doors and some trim and you are done .
Hope you cut the shingle from the back side and had them good and warm .

Klaus


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Looking good Mike !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Thanks Glen and Klaus

*Klaus* Well it did cross my mind that it would be easier to cut the shingles from the smooth backside, but I couldn't cut them before they were laid, and it seemed impractical to trim them from the bottom then. I could have heated them with my heat gun, but I was worried about that as the instructions said not lay them in sunshine so I was worried about applying heat. I probably should have looked it up on the net. The Norwegian companies never explain why something has to been done or not. Do you think I should go over with a heat gun now that they are laid?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Too late Mike but when the sun comes around nice and hot the glue tabs should adhere to the shingles and bond them together as to cutting along the edges I cut from the back side once they are installed makes for a nice clean and even finish .
Klaus


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Coming along good Mike. We always used a utility knife and scored them on the back and snapped them on the line. You got them laid very professionally!

cheers, Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Thanks Klaus and Jim. Now I know how to do it in case I am reincarnated and build a grill shed in another life. My hat is off to all the roofers out there. I was worn out doing this little postage stamp roof. I don't even want to think what it would be like roofing a whole house!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Interesting work Mike, asphalt shingles for the roof, I dont think we have such an item in QLD, sounds a bit messy to prepare, however on closer inspection I see you have produced a great result. Well done!

Now totally unrelated I spotted a square box with what looks to be a pipe poking out the bottom on the wall above the construction, what is that please?

Overall progress gets (I think this is correct) from my seamanship days five long blasts


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


it looks really good mike, doing it our way and at our own time frame is such a joy, i cant wait to see it done , i bet the doors will look great, i like the shingles, nice color, look forward to the next part..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Thanks Rob and Bob. The little box is a two plug outdoor electrical outlet with spring loaded lift up cover to protect it from the elements.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Mike, your BBQ is one mollycoddled hunk of iron, 'cant wait to see the grand finale.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


That's pretty classy Mike. Nice work.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Looking mighty fine Mike. Next time around become a roofer. You will have a great tan before anyone else. You might of had that first nurse if you were a roofer with a tan. Ha!
We always used a hook blade that fits in a standard Stanley knife. Wish I would of known, I have hundreds of these I could of sent you.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Hi Mike, I've been following your progress on your BBQ shed and haven't said anything but it is a good thing and you put me to shame for mot keeping my LJ friends in the loop of the many projects I have worked on and have not found the time to post. My wife and I are leaving tomorrow on a 6 week journey across the US in an RV. This is totally new to us but preparing for it has been a huge undertaking, which I believe will be more than worth the effort. Keep up the good work and I admire your efforts to keep posting. It helps keep me grounded.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


All ready for the winters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Nice looking job Mike! That is my style of roofing job. Too low to fall off ;-)) Hope you get a few warm sunny days before summer fades.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Opps and apologies!!

The five blasts notation is incorrect in the text of my post I sent.
I had memories of it meaning what is your next manouver?
Not a warning as I now see it used for!

Sorry!

Plus I should have realised it was a power outlet


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Dave* You just reminded me that I probably have one of those hooked utility knife blades in a drawer in my shop. Completely forgot about it. I've never had a use for one before now!

*Ken* It's fun to post and gab with all you guys, plus I learn a lot from you all, sometimes too late as is the case with my roofing job.

Now I just have to install a new garage door opener as the motor burned out on the old one. And when that is done I have to change to summer tires on the car, so it will probably be awhile before my next shed installment. No matter how fast one runs life eventually catches up to you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


What is the difference in your tires? Studs?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


No Bob. We used to use studs and they are still the best alternative on icy roads, but we went over to winter tires without studs when we bought our present car about 8 years ago and they seem to work just fine. Normally I change over in April, but it's been so darned cold and wet so far that I haven't been too keen to actually do it. It's easy to let it go longer when you don't have the studs chewing up the roads. They do say that the winter tires are not as good as summer tires in the rain as far as braking distance is concerned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Just curious about tires on your side of the pond;-) They want to get rid of them over here due to road wear, but haven't yet. they are illegal after April 1 except for some years when the passes are still covered with ice ;-) I sort of guessed you would have significantly icy winter roads.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Looks great just as I expected it would. I was following this but somehow I got dropped from the watch. 
Mike, you are a professional at everything I've see you make including this little BBQ Grill Shed. If your able to take your time and have fun with your build then in my opinion that is not a take away from your skill level. Plus a Pro would have use nails and I would much rather have what you build.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Thanks Tony. I have to admit that I'm not all that keen on outdoor projects around the house these days with old age taking it's toll, so I like to do as much in the shop as I can. I have often thought about all the nice projects you have done around your house and it makes me feel a little guilty that I couldn't do more outdoors considering all the great machines and tools I have. We have had good weather the past two days and I have dropped everything to just enjoy the sun on the terrace. Have a great weekend!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


I like your idea Mike. I could use one on our back deck.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Roof*
> 
> *Laying the Shingles*
> Just a short update. I got the asphalt shingles for the roof. The shingle substrate is 3/4" tongue and groove panel boards on the top. The boards run from the back to the front. I left enough room on both ends for molding so the ends of the boards on the front and back could be covered.
> ...


Yes Mike, it saves a lot of space in our garden shed where we store our garden tools, mower and also the patio furniture in winter.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Door Frames - Mortising work*

It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.

*Today's work*
I started on the doors today. I have been agonizing myself trying to decide between what I would have liked, that is, a frame and panel door, and the door I need which will hold up in our very wet climate. Since I'm getting old I figured it would be best to do the job right as I don't want to expend the energy doing it over again, so I went with the practical approach rather than the beautiful one.

I am using 2X4 fir for the door frames. I ripped these in half and planed them to almost 3 /4" thick and marked them up for the mortises *See Below*










I tore out a piece where there was a knot on one of the frame pieces while planing them, and I had to do a patch. I used polyurethane glue for this as it is waterproof. *See Below*



















Next I set up my mortising attachment on my combination machine and went to work on the mortises (3 mortises to each of the 4 vertical frame pieces).



















This was finished pretty quick and it came out real good. The mortising bit runs on the planer blade holder and it is held by a regular drill chuck, except the mortise bit runs in the opposite direction to a drill as it has to run in the same direction as the planer blades. The work sequence goes like this.


There are two levers on the work table. One lever moves the table back and forth and the other moves it in and out.


First you drill a series of overlapping holes along the mortise using a lever to move the clamping table back and forth against pre-set stops set to produce the length of the mortise.


After the holes are finished it's just to move the table back and forth to allow the spinning bit to clean up the mortises along the walls. There is also a stop to regulate the depth of the mortise. The drilling is done with a lever that moves the table in and out with relation to the drill bit. Here are the finished pieces. *See Below*










After finishing the vertical frame pieces, I started thinking about the top, bottom and middle horizontal pieces and I realized that I had cut them too short, so I will have to cut them again, plane them and then cut the tenons on them tomorrow. If i weren't retired I would probably never get anything done!

So that's it for this episode. Thanks for following along!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


that is one col machine mike, i wish ours worked like that…so sorry about your back , i know a bit about that…...i hope its all better, some nice hot showers will help, im sure you know that…., this is going to be a really great door set up…you wont have to mess with this again….great job on this…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Hi *Bob*. I figured that many have seen that type of mortising machine before, but maybe interesting for those who haven't. Normally I like to hand chop my chop mortises, but these had to be pretty deep, about 2", and the wood is pretty thin so I decided to use the mortiser to get the best result. The frames won't been seen when the doors are closed, but I wanted them to be robust.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Mike that is some nice old fashion joinery and pretty extravagant for a shed but you enjoy it and that is the main thing .

Klaus


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


ive never seen a jointer turn into a mortiser, that is a great idea, i should have thought of that…., well the main thing is that the door will be really beefy…and your also right, you dont want to have to mess with this door system again….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Jointer Mortiser,
I too also have never seen one, let alone a working demonstration, a very tidy piece of equipment, thanks Mike.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Very nice joinery for a BBQ shed Mike. 
I like your machine too. 
You know I have a soft spot for multi tools.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


I glad that some of you guys haven't seen this type of mortising attachment, with a little imagination it can do more than mortises, think long slots, etc. This type of mortiser is, or at least has been available as a separate unit in the U.S/Canada and is normally used with a router. It can be mounted into some sturdy blocks of wood. The principal is the same with the two levers controlling the movement of the table which the workpiece is clamped to.

*Paul* I know that your ShopSmith is a wonderful quality multi-machine which is compact and extremely useful in your Arizona shop. My multi-machine has also been a real a asset to me too in my very crowded shop. I don't know what I would do without it. It is a jointer, a planer, a mortiser, a table saw and a shaper. The shaper works well but is seldom used due to cumbersome set-up and the cost of shaper blades, so I mostly use my router table instead.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful Mike.
I believe they say cut twice measure once…
In Denmark we call that tool a long hole boring machine. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads, yes, we call it the same here in Norway, and no wonder since our written language 'landsmål' is almost identical to the written Danish. That's where the similarity ends however, as it is very difficult for Norwegians to understand spoken Danish, and even more difficult for me, but I guess one could catch on to it pretty quick.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


I know how those "surprise" things pop up that must be done goes. Looking very good Mike


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Garage door, cars, sheds, you have been one busy guy. I know the feeling when you throw out the back. Doesn't heal up in a day a two no more. Slow but sure Mike. At least you are making nice progress.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. My back is permanently bad, but this recent problem was muscle pain which took a whole week to go away. It is good to be back at work. Sitting around can really kill the spirit!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike! This is way too complicated for me … but sure is going to turn into a fantastic exterior BBQ storage cabinet. Not a bad idea at all!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that Elaine. It is too complicated for me too!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


well i was mistaking mike, we do have that here in America, i found it in the medical field under the sinus section, its called a booger boring machine, the longer the bit , the more your sinuses are cleaned out, and they dont charge for the extra length of boring…....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Mortising work*
> 
> It's been awhile since my last installment on this project. I had to install a burnt out garage door opener and change the tires on my car. That was supposed to be finished Saturday after last, but I messed up my back working on the opener and I had to take a whole week off to recover.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner Bob, they probably use it to test for fresh air in Los Angeles. I always thought a boring machine was the computer I write my blogs with.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*

I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.

*Today's Work*
I marked up one horizontal frame piece in preparation for cutting the tenons. Here I have set up my sliding table on the saw to cut the tenon shoulders. You can see that I have clamped a spacer to the fence to help make repeatable cuts on all 6 pieces. *see below*










Here I am setting the blade height with my shop made tool. *see Below*










And then taking a test cut to confirm the correct blade height. *see below*










And here is the first shoulder cut and then on to the bandsaw to cut the cheeks and edges. *see below*



















After cutting the tenons I rounded the edges on them to match the rounded end of the mortises and then I did a dry fit. Everything went together well. I then measured the total width of the two doors and compared that with the opening on the shed and it was right on. That happens sometimes. Sorry, forgot to take a photo of the tenons.










Finally I glued the door frames up with polyurethane glue (because it's waterproof). I am not too worried about the appearance of these frames except they have to be square and flat. They will be on the inside of the doors and vertical tongue and groove panelling will be fastened to the outside. Not pretty, buy it allows the rain to run off quite well and provides no resting places for water. *see below*










That's it for today. Not a particularly interesting project, but blogging it gives me an excuse to socialize a little and it's nice to document the build so that when I get too old to do anything I will be able to look back on some of my little projects. That time probably isn't very far off!

Thanks for following with.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


Looks good Mike. Glad te hear that it isn,t the wrong measure.

It took a second and than I saw you have a "left" table saw (5 in 1). Two years ago I have considered to by a same (different brand, same manufacturer) machine but final I bought a Sicar.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


I see you cutting the tennon cheeks with the band saw just like my uncle did way back then ,would a table saw cut not be better since the tennon is only two inches long .
Looking good !

Klaus


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


You go Mike! If the bandsaw is tuned right, it does a fine job of cutting teonos. I love doing that kind of basic joinery, refining the fit with a chisel, my kind of stuff. I am in Cody, WY on a cross country trip. I happened on a TV program about a railroad trip in Norway and thought, I want to do that and thought of the chance to visit you. Who knows?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


*Jan* I've had this Kitty combination machine for close to 20 years and it has been very reliable and capable of quite accurate work. Most combination machines are heavier and probably better quality. I chose this machine primarily on the basis of it's low price, but It did seem adequate for my hobby woodworking and I haven't been disappointed. A big plus with this relatively light weight machine is that it is mounted on wheels and I can easily spin it around to access the jointing/planing and mortising functions.

*Klaus* Yes, tenoning on the table saw is more accurate and perhaps faster too, but I was too lazy to set up my jig as I didn't think it was worth the trouble for this particular project.

*Ken* I hope you take that trip to Norway Ken, it would be really nice to meet you in person. Meanwhile I hope you are enjoying your road trip.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


Stefang,
You're truly an inspiration for all of us who are in no particular rush to get things done quickly. Life is to good to rush through. I am enjoying your well paced blog.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg. Most of us get in the habit of being in a hurry all the time during our work years and raising kids and maintaining our homes, etc., but I've been retired long enough now to have broken that habit and of course my age is slowing me down quite a lot these days too. That's one of the reasons the old folks are always complaining that they have less time now than they ever did, lol.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


I enjoy reading your blogs Mike. You can always pick up a idea or two from reading what others are doing. The band saw tenon is a good quick idea for a small project.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


Mike 
That is the best explanation of retired people having a lack of time .
I love it .

*That's one of the reasons the old folks are always complaining that they have less time now than they ever did, lol.*

Klaus


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Frames - Tenoning work and glue-up*
> 
> I thought I had made a measuring/cutting mistake on the horizontal door frame pieces, but it turned out to not be so. That saved me a lot of time and I was happy that I wasn't so sloppy after all.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I don't really have any plan beyond some fuzzy thoughts. I'm just letting the project evolve as I work on it, but I figured that it can be interesting to see what kind of tools are being used and some of my methods so folks can compare how they do things (better than me, I hope). I finally solved how I want to do the hinges today, so I plan to work on getting them installed tomorrow.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Door Hinges*

I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.

Yesterday after taking the door frames out of the clamps after the glue-up I needed to increase the frame thickness on the back of the frame to allow long enough hinge screws and also to somewhat reinforce the hinge area. This was done with simple wooden blocks glued and screwed to the frame. *see below*










Today wiith the reinforcements dry I could take the doors out to the shed to see if they would fit, and what do know, they did!










So on to the hinge installation. The first thing I did was to carefully mark out the locations with a pencil line from the actual hinges, then I used a knife cut just inside those lines to outline the area to be chiseled out. Here is the mortise after chiseling and the hinge screwed in place. *See below*



















*Most of you have probably installed more hinges than I will ever see, but here's a little trick for those who might have struggled with hinge installations.* The most difficult part is usually getting the holes centered. If you don't, the hinge will not stay where it is supposed to or the screw will not seat properly into counter sink in the hinge blade. I use a countersink on my drill. You need one wide enough to self-center itself in the hinge blade hole. Just give it a spin and you have a nice little centered depression to guide your drill bit. *see below*










Here are the doors with all four hinges installed. Now I just have to do the mortises on the shed, yet another opportunity to botch the job!










I'm looking forward to getting a lot done tomorrow if the weather permits, so I hope I will be almost finished with the shed by day's end and almost certainly finished by Saturday.

Thanks for following with!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Regarding the doors fitting, I'm like you - a bit surprised and thankful when things go according to plan.
PS - slow down a bit, I'm having trouble keeping up with your progress.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Nice work, Mike!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice Mike.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Mike.
The hinge tip is appreciated, I usually fit them with a Vix bit but a countersink will be method to remember.
If incorporated in the skill set early its very usefull and there is one less tool required to purchase.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


So Thursday's are for going out and buying all the tools and supplies needed, not a bad deal. ha ha 
Progress is progress , don't ask *what I did* yesterday.
I bought a self centering drill bit set years back and can't believe I waited so long. Big big difference, especially on small hinges.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


That Is really coming on quite nicely. Quite handsome I think.

I forgot how you are going to do the door panels. Oh well, I will learn soon enough.

This has been fun to watch,
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Gonna be grillin up some ribs in that nice garage soon.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the nice comments. A little outdoor shed isn't the most interesting project, so I thought you might at least find some enjoyment in seeing some of the work details.

*Dave* I should have said that there are multiple ways to center those hinge holes. Another way is to use a brad bit the same diameter as the screw hole in the hinge and just give it a light tap with a hammer. I don't have easy access to all those nice specialty tools like self-centering bits unless I order them on the net and pay a lot of freight.

My shopping day is with my wife and it includes spending a lot of time in clothing stores, shoe stores, grocery stores, and a host of other non-essential type stores. I enjoy spending time with my wife, but it would be a lot more fun doing it in tool stores.

*Steve* I can well understand your confusion about the doors. I have changed my mind about them several times. I was going to have the panelling on the outside for practical purposes, but after seeing the doors frames inserted for a test fit I changed my mind (again) and decided to have the frames showing with the panels on the back. Women do not have a monopoly on being fickle!

*Roger* If the weather continues like it has been so far this summer those ribs might have to wait. One thing I would really like would be a rotisserie attachment, but they don't sell them here. I remember back in the 50's and 60's that most outdoor grills, even the cheap ones came equipped with one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Coming along great Mike!


----------



## Tomsprojects (Aug 13, 2014)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Very nice  I think I am going to be more active on Lumberkjocks over the coming weeks.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's finished now and you can see it in the projects pages.


----------



## franksheds (Mar 30, 2017)

stefang said:


> *Door Hinges*
> 
> I didn't get much done today as this is our shopping day. I did manage to get the hinges installed on the door frames though.
> 
> ...


Every homeowner heed some storage space to store extra things that they have in their home.Storage Shed will provide such space to store all the other things that have been used by homeowner for other works like Gardening , watering plants , place for animals to eat and sleep , etc.When anyone is planning to make such building in their home make your it will design in such a way it will enhance the beauty of property.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hanging the Doors*

I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*










Ok, back to woodworking. I was trying (not very hard) to get my doors hung up today. I made a couple of moldings for the front face of the shed sides to attach them to. Instead of nailing on the moldings first and then doing the mortises I decided it would be a lot easier to do them in the shop, on the bench so here I am doing that. Basically the same routine as last time, I located the mortises so the door bottoms would be a tiny bit higher to provide clearance. *see below*










So here are the two moldings with hinge mortises finished and temporarily attached to the doors. *see below*










The next task was to nail on the moldings so I could screw the doors on and see the result. I just used a couple of nails to attach each of the moldings and leaving the nail heads proud of the surface so I could easily remove them in case anything was wrong. Then I mounted the doors. They fit and worked perfect as you can see. The very small gap at the bottom between the doors is due to the terrace boards being slightly lower on the right side than the left. I will be leveling the shed as part of the finishing work and that will eliminate the gap. You can also see a gap at the top of the hinge moldings. I will be doing something decorative there. *see below*



















After the relief that everything was working the way it should, the doors were dismounted, and the moldings were permanenty nailed on. The doors were returned to the shop so I could cut and install the panels. Here is the first door finished. The panel quality is awful, but it's all that is available here. It must be third grade stuff. I will probably have to do some plugs for those really bad knots. *see below*










I've been having so much fun with this little project that I almost hate to see it end. Thanks for following along and have a good weekend!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Those doors look good. I like the knots can you epoxy in the loose ones?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce. None of them are loose yet, but one is broken. I will probably use a little super glue on the better ones, but I may have to eliminate others. The doors will be painted so plugs would not be seen. I sure wish I could get some of your wonderful Idaho potatoes here in Norway. I am really tired of eating the watery thin skinned ones we get here. There is an old story here about a Norwegian who moved to Idaho and his mother sent him bags of potatoes from Norway.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


That is a great solution for storing your grille, Mike. Nice work. I can see why you look so comfortable on that lounge. That is a beautiful yard. I can't see anything but your feet but they sure look comfortable anyways.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Mike
This so cool looking a cleanly built what a great addition to your outside area.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Really starting to come together,.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Charles, Jim and Larry* My motivation to build the shed was mainly to have a place to store the grill during the winter instead of taking up a lot of room in our garden shed where we store our garden furniture. Now we can dispense with the bulky cover that we have had to use during summer to keep the grill out of the rain. Now we can just pull it out of the shed and start cooking.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


I know what you mean when it comes to an end. Time to find another project. Nice going, Mike!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


If it ever stops raining here, I will do the same thing, kick back a bit and feel the warm sun on my feet.
The door looks fine so far. Are you painting to match the siding?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Not sure yet Dave. Our house is white with green doors and the same with the garage and my shop, so I will probably do the same with the shed. The walls and trim will be white for sure. It seems that all of us are getting bad weather this year. It just started raining here about an hour ago after a pretty nice day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a little time off Mike ;-)) Yard looks as good as the shed.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


I like the panels as is. Is is for the grill you know 

Good job,
Steve


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Your little storage shed looks really nice Mike! The grill should last many more years stored under protection. 
I like the panel door's, nice clean lines!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


I've been reading your blogs from start (and soon) to finish. You're right Mike … I think you've really enjoyed this project!

And how wonderful it will be to tuck your BBQ safely to bed after each use … keeping everything clean, tidy and as beautiful as that view is beyond your toasty feet! Best of all it will have its own winter storage.

Was it not your smart wife who brought the germ of creation to this project?!! She has got to be tickled pink over what has transpired. I know I would be!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


I can see why work was suspended for a time! A very picture perfect area of your home grounds to enjoy.

As for rain its also been raining here for a couple of weeks now, and its driving me crazy not being able to build stuff

So I have been keeping myself busy reading up on Pegged Joints, (after seeing you mention them in Pt 1 Constructing the sides) then Dovetails on the bansdsaw and Hollow Chisel Mortice joints, all are which are in a Fine Woodworking Magazine together called Joinery winter 2104.

I then managed to make a few trial runs between the rain to learn something.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Elaine* Yes my wife is very pleased with it. I just hope that she is pleased enough to paint it! It will be nice not having to drag the grill across the lawn to the terrace and vice-versa at the beginning and end of the seasons.

*Robert* It's really inspiring to learn about how our forefathers managed to make so many fine things without all the fancy tools we have today. I think draw pinned joints are a perfect example of their intelligence and ingenuity.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Looks gr8 Mike.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


im late to the party mike, but the doors are going to be smashing, you have made a great shed for your grill, go ahead and advertise that you make grill sheds, i bet you would get a;; sorts of calls….lol…really nice mike, here comes the finish soon….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Hanging the Doors*
> 
> I didn't get as much done as I thought I would today. I'm not sure why, but I think it had something to do with the sun, which made an unexpected, but welcome appearance. *see below*
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger and Bob. I've been working on the inside of the doors today and they are finished now. The last thing is the outside moldings and leveling the shed. The finicky work is done now so I hope to have it all finished by Monday or Tuesday except for the dreaded job of painting it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Finishing Up*

The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!

*Work done since the last episode*


The doors were finish paneled.


I cut all the moldings from construction materials. They are all Fir.


The shed was leveled and some plastic feet installed.


The door latch was installed.

Here are some photo's of the completed project, (except for paint, the first coat to be put on tomorrow). *see below*




























In case you are wondering what those funny looking things on the roof are, they lead the water away from the edges like the ones on our house in the next photo. I'm not sure if you have those where you live, you probably have a better solution.

In the photo you can also see the double doors on my shop to the right. The doors on the shed will be painted the same green color and the rest of it white. All of the doors on the house and the garden shed are the same green.

Another of my outdoor projects is the sliding door between my shop and the house with the X's at the top. I built it about 11 years ago with mortise and tenon construction and it still works and remains in very good condition.










Thank you for following with. I will post the shed as a project as soon as the painting is finished.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Oh yes!! Looks Grrrrrrr8 Mike.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Mike, this was a first class project and this is an attractive and beautiful addition to your deck.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger and Charles. I am glad it is done. Now some serious cleaning has got to be done in my shop. I wish that were done too!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Nice pics. 
That all looks great.

Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Looks too good to paint ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice (and neat) work, Mike! The whole back of the house is neat as a pin, too. What a setting!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


A fine project. Nice to see doors made the classic way with a old school morticer [langhulsboremaskine]. Do you like that machine?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks *Steve, Bob, and KB*.

*KB* I prefer to hand chop my mortises, but my mortiser is handy when I don't have the time or when my brain wants to do the handwork, but my hands can't (leddgikt).


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


A masterpiece in carpentry skills, very well planned executed and completed.
A fitting addition to a most impressively presented spotless home !!
I could not find the water diverters but did notice you do not have very big windows.
Also the lack of gutters is evident, when I lived in the Northern Territory it was the same there no gutters on the houses as when it rained it bucketed down and they were more of a nuisance than good. The amount of water would possibly break them off the house as well!

As much as I have tried snooping around I still cannot find out what the meaning of stefang is!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Mike, nicely done though I am a bit saddened that the blog series has come to an end. Guess I'll have to get back to the shop now.

PS, the picture of your thumb in pic #1 is horribly out of focus, just say'in.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Mighty nice, Mike! And a great setting for it!!....................cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Mike, even without the paint, its as if it were always there. I see you even have the siding on it even with the house siding. A calculation easily overseen, at least for me. You must be getting tired, you could of made the sliding lock out of wood. Just being funny. I would be proud to have your shed at my house.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Looks great Mike!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful setting for your latest creation Mike! The flowering bush is totally awesome too!!

So … when does the paint brush come out?! I'm such a nag.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks for those too kind remarks everybody.

*Rob* 'Masterpiece' is way over the top for this pretty humble project. However, if I ever run for president I would want you as my campaign manager. There are rain gutters but they don't show up so good on the photo. The board that sort of lays on top of the roof at the edge from back to front is the diverter. We only have small windows on that wall and the same at the other end of the house.

This house design is called a 'Jaer' house which is historically unique to our district with the same name. It is basically a regular house with a lean-to at each end. In the old days people kept their sheep in the lean-to's, but now they keep their children there, or a tv room in one and a sewing room in the other as in our case. There are lots of really old authentic houses like this around here, but ours is the modern version on the inside. The style looked pretty weird to me at first, but it has grown on me since then. Here is a photo of the front that shows the lean-tos at both ends. It is very hard to get a decent photo of the entire house because of the hedges. The building to the left is my workshop (with the green door) which is in the same building as the garage.

'Stefang' is my middle name combined with a G for my last name. There were so many Mike's when I signed on that I had to use another name.










*Greg* I'm glad it's over because now we just have time to paint it before some family guests arrive from America next Wednesday. The thumb is an artistic prerogative. Ok, just a thumb mistake.

*Dave* I did plan for the siding to match, but it wasn't as good until I added the feet, so a little luck there.

*Elaine* Today I will be cleaning my shop getting rid of all the cut-offs (many more than you might think) and cleaning up. I'm not sure if my wife will be painting, but if not then I will put on the first coat tomorrow. We are promised one week of summer weather and then everything goes downhill from there. That means that our American guests will be arriving on the first cold, rainy day and they will only be with us a couple of days, too bad, luckily they are from California so this might be a welcome relief from the drought for them, at least I hope so!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Very beautiful home Mike! And so adaptable from cattle to children … Lol! Enjoy your company. I'm sure they will love their visit no matter the weather. 
Vancouver island has been hot and dry far too long now. Just into summer with no sign of it letting up. We "islanders" are not used to drastic water restrictions … living on the "Wet" Coast as we do! 
I'll soon be back to cabin life again, where the Okanagan Valley has been experiencing unusual rainfall, wind-whipping storms, and stifling hot temps … a mixed bag of tricks!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


We are all having weird weather this year Elain. I think is has something to do with the El nino which they think is taking place..


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Looks very nice Mike and it's good to see it all done matching the rest of the house .
The blog was rather extensive but much appreciated as there is always something to learn .
I hope you get a lot more summer weather to enjoy and use the BBQ .
Thanks Mike

Klaus


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Nice work Mike, turned out great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks Klaus and Philip. We got some fantastic summer weather today 26C and it was supposed to last a whole week, but the forecast has changed and they said our entire summer will probably last until Saturday (except for Friday when rain is expected). That's ok for me, but not so good for my wife who wants to be in the garden.

We painted the first coat of paint on the shed today AND I got my workshop cleaned out with a trailer load of cut-offs and old platters and other useless stuff that has been sitting around getting in my way for the last few years. You recyclers will probably look at it as blasphemy, but I am hugely relieved to be quit that stuff. My small shop just can't cope with it all.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


mike , it sure did turned out fantastic, cant wait to see the paint on it, the house setting sure is nice, you both have worked really hard to have a nice looking home, i hope your back is feeling back to normal…summer is about half way gone now isnt it…......you better enjoy the sunny warm days as much as you can, thanks for the great blog, makes me want to get my nail gun out and do some target practice….lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. We just finished the painting the shed 5 minutes ago and I'm taking a little break while my wife fixes lunch. It looks better now. My wife and I worked together on it. I'll have to do the dishes after lunch. My back muscle problem has been gone for a few days now. We are having great weather here today, but windy and it's supposed to start raining around six o'clock, so we hope the paint will be dry enough so we can i move it to it's final destination (not the recycling center yet).

Here's a photo from across the street from my son's house in Sweden taken a couple of days ago. I thought you might enjoy it since you lived in Alaska before. It looks pretty young to me.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Wonderful home for the bbq, in fact the finest I have ever seen.
Will be a joy to have all right at hand.
Wonderful, just ready for the season.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. Have you ever seen a BBQ shed before? Lol. I hope you are having a nice summer. Any trips planned this year?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


The truth?
Never!
Smiles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> The carpentry work is finished and only the painting remains. I enjoyed this project and I hope it will be a convenience for us in the years to come. The space it occupies on our terrace is never used, so it was a good place to put it. The only downside is that though the shed initially fit nicely between our roof drain pipe and a window frame on the opposite side, I did not allow for the moldings which increased the width. That means we can't have the shed tight against the wall as I had planned, but since it is the only space we have for the shed, I'm not too worried about it as I think it looks ok anyway. Best of all, I no longer have to struggle with the grill cover!
> 
> ...


No no trips I'm moving home so a busy poor bee. ;-) But a happy one.


----------

